# Had to kill one of my T's yesterday, sad story



## Higgt4 (Apr 25, 2009)

I was rehousing one of my little H macs yesterday, got it's pot and it's new enclosure and a small paintbrush and another tub just incase it tried to do a runner, ie everything I would need and put it in the bath, even cleared the shampoo bottles etc from the sides and put the plug in just to be extra safe.

So the wee guy came out of the pot with some encouragement from the paintbrush and fell into the bath, proceeded to run up the side of the bath towards me, but I was a bit slow with the cricket tub and he ran over the edge of the bath.

No probs I thought, I'll get him as he runs down the outside of the bath towards the floor - not a chance - he ran under the lip of the bath where I didn't realise there was a gap, and he got underneath the bath.
It was then I started to sweat, my Wife wouldn't be too pleased if I told her there was a two inch tarantula living under the bath.

So I proceeded to take the side panel off the bath (tongue in groove flooring) which got a bit destroyed in the process.
Anyway, had a look under the edge of the bath with the side off, but no spider, looked everywhere but still couldn't find it.

Resorted to hoovering every nook and cranny under the bath (at this stage the spider's health was not my first priority, if it survived the trip into the hoover, then good if not then at least no free roaming T in the house)
No luck with the hoover, so I resorted to spraying half a can of fly spray under the bath - problem solved.

I am most pissed off at having lost one of my beloved little spiders, had I realised there was a gap under the lip of the bath, it could have been plugged or taped up in a few minutes.
If I lived alone, I would have ripped the bath out to try and get him/her back, but I don't so it wasn't really an option.

GUTTED.


----------



## billsy (Nov 29, 2008)

Seems killing it was a bit extreme to me :hmm:

could you of kept looking? Not having a go just seems like the decision to kill it came pretty quickly that's all.

I know they're a bit of a handfull but there must of been something else you could of done??

As i said i'm not having a go : victory:

I'm gutted for ya mate, they're a lovely species


----------



## voyagerxp (Aug 7, 2009)

Killing the tarantula with fly spray was abit harsh, The bath panel would have come off and i would have waited to see if it came out. If it never came out then the bath would have to come out i'm afraid. Everyone is different i suppose, my wife would be worried if one of mine was missing but she would never let me use drastic means like that to make sure it was gone.


----------



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

Dont want to panic you................
done! done! done!............did you see a body, it may be ALIVE STILL:lol2:

cheers Kev:2thumb:


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

On one hand if the other half had been overly upset it could have been any other spiders you have finding their way out the door and maybe you too, so on that point alone you may have done the right thing.

On the other hand unless you have seen the body you may still be heading for the dog house, sometimes you can assume they willl hold tight in one place for hours but that is not always the case, so keep em peeled the mac daddy may return :gasp:


----------



## midnite3006 (May 21, 2009)

as said, if theres no body, theres no guarantee its dead,
i´ve done that before and found said spider alive and well 6 weeks later


----------



## brownj6709 (Jan 26, 2010)

personally if it was one of mine id never have resorted to fly spry lol id probs get kicked out fo where i live but i wouldnt like to think through my failure one of my t's had died. id have bin in the bathroom clogged any bathroom escape routes and torn it to peices lool


----------



## liz200898 (Oct 13, 2008)

I'd rather leave it to roam free under the bath if it was me sod the wife  couldn't kill any spider let alone one of mine! I have one living under my bed a sling can't find it but i know its still there i keep finding clues  id rather it live there than kill it personally. i feel for you though you must be pretty bummed =[


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

It's sad to hear, but having read H. mac bite reports (even from ones that small) I gotta say it was maybe a good idea. Though as folk have said: no body, not necessarily dead.

I'd add that fast spiders like that, it could well have legged it while you were pulling the panels away... blink and you miss them. I'd really look or a body if I were you (though it'd be a cold day in hell before _I _climbed under a bath with a potentially still alive, and therefore p:censor:d off, H. mac).


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

What a shame. 

Personally I stay away from chemical "flykiller" - it's pretty slow acting on something like a wasp so just imagine how long it would take to kill a bulky spider (even if it's a spiderling).


----------



## pirez (May 3, 2009)

Its sad that you actually killed it with fly filler!

You could have waited for a while to see if it came out but you're obviously not that decent!


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

yep agree ^^^^^^^^^^^^^

could easily have shut the bathroom door and left the panel off

could of had a look under with a torch, highly unlikely the spider would of gone psycho the second you put your head in there, probably would of just legged it


----------



## Higgt4 (Apr 25, 2009)

I had my head under the bath as far as I could for ages, all the sside panels were ripped off in a hurry, must have been looking for about 2 hours, wasn't an easy decision to use fly spray, but my Wife has to live in this house too.
as for the comment that I'm not decent, :censor: off!

edit - I won't make the same mistake again that's for sure


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

:hmm:

Bad crack, Not sure if its worth keeping T's if yu have to resort to killing them if they escape through fear of your wife going apeshit.


----------



## Higgt4 (Apr 25, 2009)

I've had escapes before and on at least one occasion I've had to tear the room apart to get a 1cm sling.
I see your point and I'm very pissed at myself for getting into that position, but I'm not giving up my Ts because of it.
Lesson learned, it's just bad that a T died because of my actions, and believe me I am more annoyed at myself than anyone else could be.


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

sorry I just find this story amuseing. all this fuss over a spider lol.
shame it could be dead though.


----------



## Higgt4 (Apr 25, 2009)

Baldpoodle said:


> shame it could be dead though.


The shame is on me for a while...


----------



## splottlands (Jul 3, 2009)

Its your house, your rules, your missus you did what you thought was best....gave me a good chuckle though...

I had the same with a Golden Chaco at Easter...took me 2 days to empty a 6x8 room

Lets hope you get a replacement for your loss.....


----------



## splottlands (Jul 3, 2009)

hey are you after a replacement ive got a G.chaco that im going to off load... keep an eye in the classifieds....


----------



## cbreakenridge (Apr 27, 2009)

Wow.. I didnt know fly spray could kill a tarantula. Are you sure the spider is actually dead? I mean, is there any holes he could have crawled out of whilst you werent looking?


----------



## Higgt4 (Apr 25, 2009)

splottlands said:


> Its your house, your rules, your missus you did what you thought was best....gave me a good chuckle though...


Cheers, it's a situation I won't be in again!


----------



## Higgt4 (Apr 25, 2009)

cbreakenridge said:


> Wow.. I didnt know fly spray could kill a tarantula. Are you sure the spider is actually dead? I mean, is there any holes he could have crawled out of whilst you werent looking?


Not sure, but I'll be checking around for a while anyway


----------



## GoliathGabby (Jan 22, 2010)

Derrr dumm Derrr dumm d d d d d 

at least your missus will be in the right place to s:censor:t herself if she see's it crawling back out :lol2:

good luck


----------



## KaneDragon (Feb 20, 2010)

cbreakenridge said:


> Wow.. I didnt know fly spray could kill a tarantula. Are you sure the spider is actually dead? I mean, is there any holes he could have crawled out of whilst you werent looking?


Deoderant can kill T's, so why wouldn't fly/wasp KILLER.

I know they are different, but fly killer spray contains chemicals which interrupt the chemical reactions within the body, so i guess it would work on a T.

Anyway, bit of a :censor: way to go about things imo.

I would of left it be, wife or no wife.


----------



## cbreakenridge (Apr 27, 2009)

KaneDragon said:


> Deoderant can kill T's, so why wouldn't fly/wasp KILLER.
> 
> I know they are different, but fly killer spray contains chemicals which interrupt the chemical reactions within the body, so i guess it would work on a T.
> 
> ...


Hmmm.. Bit of an attitude have we? I actually dont own tarantulas, or any thing like that, my pets have scales or fur. I asked a simple question because ive just learnt that a fly or wasp killer can kill them. Youre an idiot.


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

I'm hearing a lot of nastiness from people about a guy trying to protect his marriage, collection and the personal safety of his wife and self (once again, H. macs have horrible venom). The situation was far from ideal but y'know, he already feels bad about it.

Loads of you are saying stuff like "wife or no wife" etc. to which I say bull-plop, anyone who genuinely puts a spider before a loved one should probably reassess their priorities...


----------



## billsy (Nov 29, 2008)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Agree :2thumb:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Hedgewitch said:


> anyone who genuinely puts a spider before a loved one should probably reassess their priorities...


Yep I agree, although its a far from ideal situation 

:hmm:


----------



## Alex (Jun 14, 2009)

Hedgewitch said:


> I'm hearing a lot of nastiness from people about a guy trying to protect his marriage, collection and the personal safety of his wife and self (once again, H. macs have horrible venom). The situation was far from ideal but y'know, he already feels bad about it.
> 
> Loads of you are saying stuff like "wife or no wife" etc. to which I say bull-plop, anyone who genuinely puts a spider before a loved one should probably reassess their priorities...


This :notworthy:

Anyone put in that position has to quickly make an assumption of the dangers that could arise.


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

aww thats sounds really bad. maybe next time fill the bath with some water t's can probably float like normal spiders? or do they sink like a stone either way if they escape easy to scoop them up?


----------



## KaneDragon (Feb 20, 2010)

cbreakenridge said:


> Hmmm.. Bit of an attitude have we? I actually dont own tarantulas, or any thing like that, my pets have scales or fur. I asked a simple question because ive just learnt that a fly or wasp killer can kill them. Youre an idiot.


I just answered your question, i don't have any problems with you or the OP, i just think it's a bit of a non-humane way to go about doing it.

As for 



Hedgewitch said:


> I'm hearing a lot of nastiness from people about a guy trying to protect his marriage, collection and the personal safety of his wife and self (once again, H. macs have horrible venom). The situation was far from ideal but y'know, he already feels bad about it.
> 
> Loads of you are saying stuff like "wife or no wife" etc. to which I say bull-plop, anyone who genuinely puts a spider before a loved one should probably reassess their priorities...


I didn't say put the spider before his wife, I said it was a shit way to go about doing things. 

And your bit about 'reassess their priorities', I don't think his wife would of threw him out and left him in the cold for loosing a spider! 

I just think that there were other options, rather than spraying fly killer in!

Anyway, i hope it's still alive! :2thumb:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

exoticsadmirer said:


> aww thats sounds really bad. maybe next time fill the bath with some water t's can probably float like normal spiders? or do they sink like a stone either way if they escape easy to scoop them up?


Depends on the spider really... some of the new world terrestrials will apparently drown pretty easily, or at least sink. But the South American arboreals can mostly swim pretty well (_Avicularia, Psalmopoeus _and_ Tapinauchenius _are all known to swim to escape predators, _Pachistopelma _will fish for prey and I assume _Iridopelma_ can swim). However put those in water and they'll just swim to the side and run off.

Now, if you vaselined a ring around the bath, not far up mind, you could... actually you'd probably find the spider would just escape anyway. You'd need well over the spider's legspan thickness all the way around the bath, and it would need cleaning off again afterwards :roll:

However here's a thing I do: I mostly move spiders on my bed actually, I just leave a few bits of bark around, and creases in the duvet. They run and then stop, give them a few dark places nearby and they'll hide under that rather than go further. Works best with hides in about 3 directions.


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

KaneDragon said:


> I didn't say put the spider before his wife, I said it was a shit way to go about doing things.
> 
> And your bit about 'reassess their priorities', I don't think his wife would of threw him out and left him in the cold for loosing a spider!
> 
> ...


That wasn't just aimed at you mate. And I know plenty of people who really would kick someone out for that, lot of people are very iffy about spiders. 

And while it'd be nice if he finds the spider alive and well and catches it, I'm not sure I _do _hope it's still alive... it's an H. mac loose in his house.


----------



## Higgt4 (Apr 25, 2009)

I created the problem, and I dealt with it, not in the way I would have preferred, but there were other factors to consider besides the spider.


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

I hope you rot in hell man, that was a spider you most likely killed lol:lol2:

ffs the guy killed a spider, big bloody deal, with the mentality of some posts on here you would think he has torchered a basket of kittens with some cocktail sticks.


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Baldpoodle said:


> ffs the guy killed a spider, big bloody deal, with the mentality of some posts on here you would think he has torchered a basket of kittens with some cocktail sticks.


I'm guessing that would involve the eye's of the kittens or maybe their more "personal" regions, i'm not sure even I the maggot infested welder of the cuttlefish of cthulhu wish to know the full details..

But yes life of a fairly common spider in the hobby Vs the other half being bitten and then being kicked out of the bed or even the house, no real contest.


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

cbreakenridge said:


> Wow.. I didnt know fly spray could kill a tarantula. Are you sure the spider is actually dead? I mean, is there any holes he could have crawled out of whilst you werent looking?


believe me a H.Mac doesn't need a hole, it could run right past you and you wouldn't even know, they literally teleport, my girl is around 4 inch LS and she's so quick it's unbelievable


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

exoticsadmirer said:


> aww thats sounds really bad. maybe next time fill the bath with some water t's can probably float like normal spiders? or do they sink like a stone either way if they escape easy to scoop them up?


he lost it underneath the bath not in it


----------



## pirez (May 3, 2009)

I hope its still alive and that it comes for you in the night! :censor:


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

The best place to re-pot spiders is in the middle of the lawn. No where to hide there, plenty of time to slap a tub over them if they slip past you, and they can't run that fast over the grass. Its suprising how easy and quick it is when you don't have the worry of it out-running you.


----------



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

I'm with the OP on this one.:notworthy:
Anyone who would put their wife, kids and cat/dog in danger of serious pain and suffering before the T, has got their priorities mixed up.
Before you flame me, I get deeply upset if a tiny sling dies on me and I'm currently watching the slow demise of a MM A. genic thats also upsetting me. But I'm sorry, a fast, nasty old world T on the loose is a different kettle of fish. Killing is indeed a drastic measure and a last resort of any T keeper, but in instances like this it has to be the family safety 1st. I have a 5 P regalis community to rehouse soon. I hope to god I dont have problems,,,
Thats my opinion and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

Sylvi said:


> The best place to re-pot spiders is in the middle of the lawn. No where to hide there, plenty of time to slap a tub over them if they slip past you, and they can't run that fast over the grass. Its suprising how easy and quick it is when you don't have the worry of it out-running you.


Does that go for fast species too Sylvi?


----------



## pirez (May 3, 2009)

Toeboe said:


> I'm with the OP on this one.:notworthy:
> Anyone who would put their wife, kids and cat/dog in danger of serious pain and suffering before the T, has got their priorities mixed up.
> Before you flame me, I get deeply upset if a tiny sling dies on me and I'm currently watching the slow demise of a MM A. genic thats also upsetting me. But I'm sorry, a fast, nasty old world T on the loose is a different kettle of fish. Killing is indeed a drastic measure and a last resort of any T keeper, but in instances like this it has to be the family safety 1st. I have a 5 P regalis community to rehouse soon. I hope to god I dont have problems,,,
> Thats my opinion and I'm sticking to it.


 I don't think a 2" spiderling could do anyone any harm at all!


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

pire said:


> I don't think a 2" spiderling could do anyone any harm at all!


Actually I think it would. I've said it twice, here's a third time: H. mac venom is *nasty*.

This is from a youtube comment, and it's not the only such report:



> I thoroughly underestimated this spider's venom. 3 days after the bite, I developed muscle cramps all over my back, and the level of pain was unprecedented - I'd never had such severe back﻿ pain before. 6 days after the bite, I woke up in the morning feeling nauseous, and today, 7 days post-bite, I'm still feeling nauseous. The muscle pain is also still present. Mind you, this was a 0.5" sling! Clearly a spider not to be messed with.


----------



## Toeboe (Dec 28, 2006)

pire said:


> I don't think a 2" spiderling could do anyone any harm at all!


The point I was making was that if there is any doubt about the safety of others, then the spider gets it!


----------



## voyagerxp (Aug 7, 2009)

Getting abit heated on here, everyone does what they feel is best for them and there family. Me i would have ripped the bath out until i found it but thats me.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

As fond as I am of my spiders I would not rip out plumbing or other household fixtures to find an escapee. If a spider goes under the bath or behind the fireplace then as far as I'm concerned it can stay there. 

I wouldn't blitz the area with fly spray, if a brief search didn't turn it up I'd let it be, and hope it came out eventually.

But then my husband isn't bothered about spiders. If he was phobic and didn't like the idea of a loose one, or if I had young kids who could suffer nasty consequences after a bite from a potent OW spider, then I'm afraid I would blitz/hoover/take any means necessary to ensure their safety.


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

Toeboe said:


> Does that go for fast species too Sylvi?


Yes lol, I'de definitely do those regalis on the lawn! Then you can shut the tub up and have time to catch the escapee.... or eees. The last one I did was my rather over endowed with attitude mm P ornata. I tried to get him into a new clean tub and he went balistic in the way that only pokies can do. Round and round, his long legs blurred, and out through the tiniest of gaps. He went across the lawn probably about half the speed that he would have achieved on concrete, and thank God I didn't do it in the house. I just was able to put the upside down critter keeper on him. fetched a cricket tub, popped it over the top of him and slid the lid underneath. Caught no fuss, and in a convienient small tub.

My KB and Haplos I just dig most of the soil out and just tip the rest out onto the lawn. Being T's that like dark places mine have always just scrunched up and then over goes the cricket tub, under goes the lid and job is done.


----------



## RAZZ-MCFC (Jan 25, 2010)

Sylvi said:


> Yes lol, I'de definitely do those regalis on the lawn! Then you can shut the tub up and have time to catch the escapee.... or eees. The last one I did was my rather over endowed with attitude mm P ornata. I tried to get him into a new clean tub and he went balistic in the way that only pokies can do. Round and round, his long legs blurred, and out through the tiniest of gaps. He went across the lawn probably about half the speed that he would have achieved on concrete, and thank God I didn't do it in the house. I just was able to put the upside down critter keeper on him. fetched a cricket tub, popped it over the top of him and slid the lid underneath. Caught no fuss, and in a convienient small tub.
> 
> My KB and Haplos I just dig most of the soil out and just tip the rest out onto the lawn. Being T's that like dark places mine have always just scrunched up and then over goes the cricket tub, under goes the lid and job is done.


i don't think H.maculata or P.Murinus really care what surface they're on

they seem to teleport on just about any surface, no chance in hell would i risk rehousing or doing maintenance on 1 of them in the middle of the lawn

1.) Because i've seen just how fast my H.Mac and P.Murinus can shift, and

2.) If you do lose them then that's it, they could get over a wall or into a gap or anything 

just my 2 cents worth though


----------



## Sylvi (Dec 30, 2008)

Well I think everyone must do what they feel comfortable with. I'll let you know if I loose anything in the garden - especially if its the P metallica - I'll have an RFUK/AP garden party!!! 
I lost an albop sling in the house last month and my husband reacted as if I'd set loose a black widow! All night and day he went on and on, I had to hoover from top to bottom and give the room a half hearted spray just to pacify him. I think the albop is either quite happy living up the chimney, or its fallen prey to an english spider. Every native spider he sees in the house it has got to be my escaped tarantula comming to get him.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Sylvi said:


> All night and day he went on and on, I had to hoover from top to bottom and give the room a half hearted spray just to pacify him. I think the albop is either quite happy living up the chimney, or its fallen prey to an english spider. Every native spider he sees in the house it has got to be my escaped tarantula comming to get him.


:lol2: poor David!

I'm also a convert to on-the-lawn rehousing, and this includes pokies and OBTs (or did when I still kept OBTs)
Unless you have a lawn like a bowling green, the grass slows them down significantly, plus the bright light disorients them so they are much more subdued. I've never had any problems repotting spiders outside. They tend to just huddle up rather than leg it.


----------



## wilkinss77 (Sep 23, 2008)

Oderus said:


> I'm guessing that would involve the eye's of the kittens or maybe their more "personal" regions, i'm not sure even I the maggot infested welder of the cuttlefish of cthulhu wish to know the full details..
> .


cuttlefish of cthulhu, eh? yog-sothoth neblod zin, cthulhu ph'tagn- wur hur hur, ya ha ha!:devil:


----------



## Higgt4 (Apr 25, 2009)

*Update!!!*

Well it's now just over three months since this happened, and just a couple of hours ago I heard my OH shouting from the kitchen *'there's one of your spiders in here!*'
So to cut a long story short, I ransacked the kitchen and found....
a 2 inch legspan H mac :gasp:
So he's grown a bit since July and moved fro the bathroom to the kitchen to evade the bug spray :2thumb:
So, I'm a bit stressed as it took me nearly 2 hours to get him, and will probably take me a while to get round to replacing the tiles he was living behind, but I'm really happy that I didn't actually kill one of my beloved little spids - he has earned himself a name (undecided as yet, although my Wife came up with a few :censor and I will never part with him again
: victory:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Higgt4 said:


> Well it's now just over three months since this happened, and just a couple of hours ago I heard my OH shouting from the kitchen *'there's one of your spiders in here!*'
> So to cut a long story short, I ransacked the kitchen and found....
> a 2 inch legspan H mac :gasp:
> So he's grown a bit since July and moved fro the bathroom to the kitchen to evade the bug spray :2thumb:
> ...


Hahahahahaha!!!!

Thats unbelievable!!! But its also cool!!!

Glad its ok! : victory:


----------



## rum&coke (Apr 19, 2009)

Higgt4 said:


> Well it's now just over three months since this happened, and just a couple of hours ago I heard my OH shouting from the kitchen *'there's one of your spiders in here!*'
> So to cut a long story short, I ransacked the kitchen and found....
> a 2 inch legspan H mac :gasp:
> So he's grown a bit since July and moved fro the bathroom to the kitchen to evade the bug spray :2thumb:
> ...


:lol2: That is awesome


----------



## Ebola (Mar 26, 2010)

Lol nice one


----------



## rudy691 (Aug 11, 2010)

hahahahah great result mate !


----------



## Lerg (Apr 15, 2010)

YAY a happy ending  lol seriously though nice one mate! Hope the OH aint too upset


----------



## TerrynTula (Sep 5, 2010)

Alls well that ends well


----------



## kevhutch (Feb 18, 2010)

i dont like being an 'i told you so' person, but who was the first to reply that if there is no body, it may not be dead:whistling2:

excellent news though:no1:


----------



## viperd (May 11, 2009)

I have to say had this been me i would of moved out, hehe. My Oh doesn't keepn T's so not an issue but if he did and then one appeared in my kitchen i'd have to leave on the incase there were more !!!!!! congrats on the find though !!!!!


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Errrr... Was waiting for the Sad Story... The only sad thing about it was the death of the fly that flew into my agape mouth


Gotta do what you gotta do I suppose...? Personally - no way.



Glad you found it in the end.


----------



## Animalmadness (Dec 8, 2009)

good news after all then : victory:


----------



## DRAGONLOVER1981 (Jul 7, 2009)

thats cool mate. glad your story had a happy ending after all this time:2thumb:


----------



## sp1d8r (Feb 16, 2010)

Hahaha brilliant :2thumb: Bomb proof or what!! The H. mac took the under bath gas chamber then probably dragged food out of your bin at nite for 3 months lol. Well I'm glad alls well and nobody died especially the mac daddy....: victory:


----------



## Danbellini (Sep 29, 2008)

Did what you thought was right and for that I salute you 
Dont let anyone tell you otherwise!
Besides, I have my protocol too, what with younglings living at home I have to re-pot in the bathroom and if anything stepped foot over the threshold of the door then its been arranged that anybody who spots it and feels threatened may do as they wish (newspaper, shoe, tub, rolling pin, whatever makes you feel safe lol)
It would break my heart to hear that one of my T's had been killed but at the end of the day I choose human over spider any day, any time.


----------



## Higgt4 (Apr 25, 2009)

kevhutch said:


> i dont like being an 'i told you so' person, but who was the first to reply that if there is no body, it may not be dead:whistling2:
> 
> excellent news though:no1:


In this case I don't mind getting an _*'I told you so!'*_ :blush:

Just need to find a name for him/her now
All my other T's will be jealous 'cos they don't have names :lol2:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Higgt4 said:


> In this case I don't mind getting an _*'I told you so!'*_ :blush:
> 
> Just need to find a name for him/her now
> All my other T's will be jealous 'cos they don't have names :lol2:


Icarus

I named my AF _B.albopilosum_ that after she escaped....


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

I named my first escapee , an OBT 'Archibald' . I got it from the cast list of film 'The Great Escape' . :lol2:


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

What about Mcvicar??? That films _baaaaad_


----------



## beardys (Sep 28, 2009)

would have used a spray bottle with water myself:whistling2:


----------



## jaykickboxer (Feb 11, 2008)

beardys said:


> would have used a spray bottle with water myself:whistling2:


It lived! How would randomly spraying a area u can't see with water help I assum u no nothing about spiders! Or can't be bothers to read


----------



## Dr3d (Jul 31, 2010)

Higgt4 said:


> Well it's now just over three months since this happened, and just a couple of hours ago I heard my OH shouting from the kitchen *'there's one of your spiders in here!*'
> So to cut a long story short, I ransacked the kitchen and found....
> a 2 inch legspan H mac :gasp:
> So he's grown a bit since July and moved fro the bathroom to the kitchen to evade the bug spray :2thumb:
> ...


 
I got a name for ya SWAT!!!


----------

